# Macbook Pro M1 Max stress test with Kontakt 6



## nas (Nov 8, 2021)

Just came across this clip of a maxed out Macbook Pro M1 Max running a Kontakt 6 stress test. It's quite impressive, also worth noting that it's running on Rosetta 2 and not natively:


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 26, 2022)

Voice count matters in Kontakt and will influence track count on the machine.

Substance was using 1-2 voices per Kontakt instance in this demo.

Each track / instance of Kontakt "only" had 124MB loaded.

Many orchestral instruments are several GB of RAM per instance (although you can purge and optimize).

If he tried a legato strings patch and other high voice count instruments running and playing multiple fast notes in an orchestral context, he might have different results.


----------



## Rich82 (Jul 7, 2022)

@Soundbed Agree 100% even the base symphonic strings (basic patches) will load 300Mb> per section and around 17> voices per note, per section not to mention the release samples and legato samples. 
This would be a stress test I'd like to see. 
Regards.


----------

